# 2018 Tiguan Roof Cross Rails



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

Does anyone have recommendations for which cross rails to buy? I just leased the new Tiguan and looking for cross rails that are compatible with other SUVs, so that I can keep them after this lease is up. 

Also looking for any recommendations on Ski boxes that can fit at least one pair of 166cm skis.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Yakima and Thule are great choices

A 16 cu ft box should be long enough, such as a yakima skybox 16

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Arm7 (Oct 14, 2017)

I am also looking for cross rails. I'm thinking of getting the Thule aeroblades with Rapid Crossroad Foot Pack 450r.

I can't decide on:

1. Silver or black aeroblades. Car is black and have the S so no chrome around window, so leaning towards black;
2. 47" or 53" based purely on cosmetics???? I will probably get a bike rack eventually.



Any thoughts????


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

I still haven't pulled the trigger because I can't figure out exactly what I need to order it online. The OEM specs also seem that the back rail is longer than the front rail. 

My plan is to stop by a shop that sells these and talk to someone knowledgably. Since you seem like you know what you're talking about, is the following understanding correct:

1 x https://www.thule.com/en-us/us/roof-rack/accessories/thule-rapid-crossroad-foot-pack-_-17852
2 x https://www.thule.com/en-us/us/roof-rack/roof-bars/thule-aeroblade-arb53-_-arb53999

So you're looking at $600 + locks + racks for skis/bikes/etc.?


----------



## buzzindsm (Sep 2, 2017)

I know the chances are low but if you guys live around Iowa, I have some brand new, still in the package, carrier bars that are normally $365 and would sell them for $200 cash if I didn't have to deliver.


----------



## Arm7 (Oct 14, 2017)

Yes the links are what Thule provided when I inputted a 2018 tiguan. They recommend 47"crossbars but was thinking that a little longer might look better (and be a little more versatile). Cost is expensive but was looking at local craigslist and eBay for discounts. On local craigslist they are selling the 47" crossbars for $125 so I may jump on that. Let me know if you go to a shop and they tell you anything different. Thanks.


----------



## Arm7 (Oct 14, 2017)

I just measured the distance between the outer edges of the side rails and it is 45". So a 47" cross bar would overhang an inch on each side, while 53" crossbar would overhang 4 inches past the side rails on each side. I am new to this so any help out there would be appreciated. Again mainly aesthetics with a bike rack down the line. Thanks!


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Arm7 said:


> I just measured the distance between the outer edges of the side rails and it is 45". So a 47" cross bar would overhang an inch on each side, while 53" crossbar would overhang 4 inches past the side rails on each side. I am new to this so any help out there would be appreciated. Again mainly aesthetics with a bike rack down the line. Thanks!


If you're mainly into aesthetics, then look at the Yakima (Whispbar) Railbar or Thule Edge Aeroblade, as they are the lowest profile you can go.

Many people buy longer crossbars for extra utility, ie carrying box a cargo box and say a ski carrier, something I have done on the old Passat, carrying both a cargo box (skybox 12) and a larger Powderhound, or carrying the Skybox 12 with 2 bike racks.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

I just installed an Inno kit. It's not cheap, but I found it used on local ads for less than half the price.

It checks all my boxes:
- Flat "aero" design;
- Black, as I don't have chrome trims on my Tig;
- Flush to rails, not through;
- Low profile (at least lower than the oem VW kit);
- Universal kit, can be switched to another car / easier to sell

Really happy with the result:


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

That looks very good, do you have the model number of the set?


----------



## Arm7 (Oct 14, 2017)

Wow, Bawlti that looks great!! Yes model #please.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

Arm7 said:


> Wow, Bawlti that looks great!! Yes model #please.





NewJettaLease said:


> That looks very good, do you have the model number of the set?


Thanks!!

Inno XS100 base stays
Inno XB108 bars (42")


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

Bawlti said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> Inno XS100 base stays
> Inno XB108 bars (42")


Did you use 42" in both the front and back? Does it stick out the back more since the back of the roof is less wide than the front?


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

NewJettaLease said:


> Did you use 42" in both the front and back? Does it stick out the back more since the back of the roof is less wide than the front?


Yes 42" for both.

I didn't know the back was narrower, but I definitely felt so. The bars have a small adjustment range of 1 or 2" each side. They stick out a bit more and the locks are tighter, but they still fit.


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

Perfect thanks, I'm seeing if I can find something similar online that's used. It looks like the new package runs around $400 for a new set. Is that in line with what you paid?


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

NewJettaLease said:


> Perfect thanks, I'm seeing if I can find something similar online that's used. It looks like the new package runs around $400 for a new set. Is that in line with what you paid?


I'm in Canada, a brand new kit runs around 500-600$. I found it used. Paid 260$.
If I consider the taxes, I paid 40% of the price of a brand new package. I'm happy with the deal !


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

I just pulled the trigger on a used pair of Thule Aeroblade 47" rails (ARB 47) and the Thule Rapid Crossroad Foot Pack (450R). I'll post some pics once it arrives and I install it.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

That should look nice!!


----------



## Eye Candy White (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm assuming that my rails from my wife's MQB Sportwagen (MY2015) will fit on the new 2018+ MQB Tiguan. Is this right?

The roof rails look the same type, so hoping this means that I can keep and re-use her rails when we trade in her TDI in spring of 2018 for a new Tiguan.
I'm likely waiting on the R-Line, an will be getting an SEL.

Thanks!


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Eye Candy White said:


> I'm assuming that my rails from my wife's MQB Sportwagen (MY2015) will fit on the new 2018+ MQB Tiguan. Is this right?
> 
> The roof rails look the same type, so hoping this means that I can keep and re-use her rails when we trade in her TDI in spring of 2018 for a new Tiguan.
> I'm likely waiting on the R-Line, an will be getting an SEL.
> ...


It depends on the width between the rails

Aftermarket Thule or Yakima should be fine. OEM Votex? Maybe or maybe not

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

Eye Candy White said:


> I'm assuming that my rails from my wife's MQB Sportwagen (MY2015) will fit on the new 2018+ MQB Tiguan. Is this right?
> 
> The roof rails look the same type, so hoping this means that I can keep and re-use her rails when we trade in her TDI in spring of 2018 for a new Tiguan.
> I'm likely waiting on the R-Line, an will be getting an SEL.
> ...


The OEM model numbers are different. MY 2009 - 2017 and the "Limited" MY 2018 all use the following part number: 5N0071151.
The MY 2018 Tiguan uses the following part number: 5NL071151. 

Visually they look close enough that it's worth giving it a shot.


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

NewJettaLease said:


> I just pulled the trigger on a used pair of Thule Aeroblade 47" rails (ARB 47) and the Thule Rapid Crossroad Foot Pack (450R). I'll post some pics once it arrives and I install it.


Quick update, it turns out that the 47" rails are about an inch too short for the front of the roof and the 53" rails are recommended. I'll post once those come in and I mount them.


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

*Factory roof rack + pano roof*

Does anyone with the panoroof know if you can still open your sunroof with the factory base carrier bars installed? Looking at a lot of the aftermarket ones and they explicitly state not to open the sunroof.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Yes - I've had the bars on and it can be opened and tilted as normal.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

blackgliguy said:


> Does anyone with the panoroof know if you can still open your sunroof with the factory base carrier bars installed? Looking at a lot of the aftermarket ones and they explicitly state not to open the sunroof.


tall rails clear the sunroof.

the ones for the "cleaner" look, that mount low or in-between the rails run the risk of interference with the sunroof, especially a thick clamp such as the ones on cargo boxes


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

rev18gti said:


> Yes - I've had the bars on and it can be opened and tilted as normal.





BsickPassat said:


> tall rails clear the sunroof.
> 
> the ones for the "cleaner" look, that mount low or in-between the rails run the risk of interference with the sunroof, especially a thick clamp such as the ones on cargo boxes


Thanks! Pulled the trigger on a set of oem bars!


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

Ordered my OEM crossbars on Wednesday; from the classifieds here. They showed up today. Took about 20 minutes to install. Really happy with the quality. Glad I went OEM!


----------



## TheDoc46 (Feb 12, 2012)

blackgliguy said:


> Ordered my OEM crossbars on Wednesday; from the classifieds here. They showed up today. Took about 20 minutes to install. Really happy with the quality. Glad I went OEM!


Nice i just ordered the OEM's... Not installed them yet, but put the rubber trim in and will install when we throw on the paddleboard or kayak. Maybe next weekend.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

I?ve read the OEMs are noisy. Had it out on the road with them on yet?


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

I finally got around to mounting my Thule setup:


Thule Rapid Crossroad Foot Pack (Model # 450R)
Thule AeroBlade 53" (Model # ARB53)
Thule Evolution 1600 (76" in length)

Word of advice, the Thule website lists the 47" AeroBlades as the recommended width for the Tiguan, but they are about 2 inches too short. I had to exchange them to get the 53" ones.




























I also tested the sunroof and it opens without coming close with the roof rails on. I didn't try it with the box because it looked like the U bar attaching the box to the rails would be cutting it too close.


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

socialD said:


> I?ve read the OEMs are noisy. Had it out on the road with them on yet?


?\0Update?
When I installed I did not install the rubber track that goes on top of the rails. The instructions did not really call out it?s purpose and I was time crunched. Last night I decided to put them on. Driving 70-80 mph to work this morning and the noise is virtually gone! There is still a little him but not nearly as bad. Will be keeping them on.

?Original feedback?\0
Absolutely horrible. Drove for the first time with them Saturday morning. Will be removing and only putting them on when I need them. Really disappointed!


----------



## samuelrh (Feb 4, 2017)

socialD said:


> I?ve read the OEMs are noisy. Had it out on the road with them on yet?


Made a trip (a solid thousand miles) with the OEM cross rails on, and removed them as soon as I came back. They're very, very noisy indeed!


----------



## dmg924 (Oct 16, 2005)

Moved my INNO Base Stay Racks and Yakima Basketcase from my '15 Tig to my new MQB. I may move up to the longer rails eventually but this works for the time being (current rails are 46"). Racks clear the sun roof just fine and the wind noise isn't too bad. I do have a Thule 870XT 38 inch fairing which I test fitted and fits between the rails perfect but unfortunately multiple clips broke when I removed them from my old Tig.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

*** Feb 2nd, 2019 EDIT*** Stay away from junk universal bars - see my updated post below. 

*

I bought some $60 99cm-105cm low profile cross bars off eBay for my roof box. There’s no added wind noise with just the roof bars, but with the box there’s a little extra wind noise. Nothing obnoxious. I wanted low profile roof bars because of the roof box with fuel economy. The lower the box to the roof, the less it acts like a sail and less wind noise. Just got back from a round trip drive of 100 Miles and averaged 27.5mpg. Usually I’m at 30mpg without the roof box in eco mode.. I’m very happy with this setup. If you have a sunroof I doubt you can get these low profile cross bars. There’s other universal bars on eBay that are a little higher than these bars for around the same price. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

D3Audi said:


> I bought some $60 99cm-105cm low profile cross bars off eBay for my roof box. There’s no added wind noise with just the roof bars, but with the box there’s a little extra wind noise. Nothing obnoxious. I wanted low profile roof bars because of the roof box with fuel economy. The lower the box to the roof, the less it acts like a sail and less wind noise. Just got back from a round trip drive of 100 Miles and averaged 27.5mpg.


Actually from my own experience it was the other way around.

I originally had the OEM crossbars for first gen tig. The OEM bar is raised super high, has a 'square' cross section and creates a huge air gap between the box and roof of the car. But because it looked ugly, I eventually replaced it and bought the Thule aero bars that sat lower and was more flush to the roof with a smaller air gap. I lowered the overall height by 2+ inches and improved the looks overall.

However I actually witnessed a decrease in fuel economy with the thule setup by a bit, as well as anecdotally noticing more wind noise at highway speeds. As far as numbers go, I have a spreadsheet of odometer and refueling stats as well as meticulously inputting data for fuel economy figures captured for the same drives I make many times a year in similar weather conditions. There was a 1-2 MPG hit with the thule setup and noticeably louder at high speeds.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

baboondumdum said:


> Actually from my own experience it was the other way around.
> 
> I originally had the OEM crossbars for first gen tig. The OEM bar is raised super high, has a 'square' cross section and creates a huge air gap between the box and roof of the car. But because it looked ugly, I eventually replaced it and bought the Thule aero bars that sat lower and was more flush to the roof with a smaller air gap. I lowered the overall height by 2+ inches and improved the looks overall.
> 
> However I actually witnessed a decrease in fuel economy with the thule setup by a bit, as well as anecdotally noticing more wind noise at highway speeds. As far as numbers go, I have a spreadsheet of odometer and refueling stats as well as meticulously inputting data for fuel economy figures captured for the same drives I make many times a year in similar weather conditions. There was a 1-2 MPG hit with the thule setup and noticeably louder at high speeds.


Wow interesting you say that. I’m comparing my experiences to my previous 10 yr old Audi Q7 V8, so two totally different cars. I think the new Tiguan has a lot of sound deadening too so that helps. I’m just going off of the MPG calculator in the center screen. Probably not the most accurate. Hmmm. I’m still very happy with my setup and I highly recommend it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

D3Audi said:


> Wow interesting you say that. I’m comparing my experiences to my previous 10 yr old Audi Q7 V8, so two totally different cars. I think the new Tiguan has a lot of sound deadening too so that helps. I’m just going off of the MPG calculator in the center screen. Probably not the most accurate. Hmmm. I’m still very happy with my setup and I highly recommend it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There may be a lot of variables in terms of the science behind it. Fluid dynamics stuff gets complex and technical, and I'm obviously not an expert. I think you can look at the Reynold's number as a starting point, which predicts when laminar flow happens (quiet and less drag) and when flow transitions to turbulent flow (with the noise and drag/inefficiencies). Reynolds number above ~2300 is turbulent. So higher Re, the worse it is for noise and efficiency.










L is the characteristic dimension, which will represent the distance between the roof and the ski box, 'u' is effectively the velocity of the car + cross wind and 'v' is viscosity of air which is constant. Since Re is proportional to L, it stands to question how a slightly larger L is better than a smaller L, as in my experience with a higher ski box being quieter at the same speeds. Since a larger L leads to a larger Re given all things being constant, which gets you closer to turbulent flow with a larger L than a smaller L. But that's just the duct part of the equation. If the gap is small, air has to flow around the vehicle and can lead to turbulence elsewhere at lower speeds. On the other hand, a smaller air gap within the duct leads to larger pressure 'head loss' according to: 










Where head loss is inversely proportional to the diameter ('D' in this equation where 'L' is used for length instead) of a pipe, which is representative of the duct cross section formed by having a ski box on the car. Higher head loss means more energy loss and thus more energy needed to move fluid through the duct. So it seems like many competing factors at play overall. Also, with long ski boxes extending further than the swept lines of the windshield, you're creating concave geometries that can cause drag if air can't flow through the car easier, which will be more ideal with a larger air gap. Overall computational fluid dynamics simulations have to be performed to know where the sweet spot is because of so many variables like geometry etc. 

The space shuttle carrier has a sizable gap too, which they could have shrunk down or extended for fluid dynamic efficiency or center of gravity concerns or logistical issues. I guess NASA figured out the optimal sweet spot to place their shuttle on top of the 747:










And maybe changing condition or weather fluctuations may account for MPG differences I observed. But at least I know I used the same ski box with the only difference being the cross bar change, where cross bars differed in cross section geometry and also differences in raised height from the roof. Interestingly the OEM bars used to scrape the indoor garage ceiling with the top of my box but the thule bars one doesn't so huge plus! 

I'm not sure about MQB tig, but for the first gen tig, the MPG figures on the MFI display were extremely accurate. I know, the VW with the cheating diesel scandal and all right? But it was really accurate. Based off GPS distance travel data & odometer readings, calculated using end to end refueling stops and fuel used at the pump. I trust what the MFI display says. The speedo is off though, but a lot of cars show faster speed than actual GPS determined speed.

Yeah you have a nice set up. If anything, it most definitely looks better being lower. And more practical too as you can maybe fit inside some underground garages (maybe).


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

D3Audi, is there enough clearance with those bars to open the sunroof? They look very similar to the Yakima S53 bars we have on our Sportwagen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Baboondumdum,
Wow that’s a lot of good info! Good to know and hopefully people take all of that into consideration when mounting their boxes . And yes i scraped the roof box on the garage in my old SUV.. With my setup on the Tiguan I am nowhere near scraping. 


Bateau,
I’m going to say no. I don’t have a sunroof so I can’t confirm.. But my setup is very close to the roof.. Some of the other raised bar setups on ebay will most likely work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

D3Audi said:


> Baboondumdum,
> Wow that’s a lot of good info! Good to know and hopefully people take all of that into consideration when mounting their boxes . And yes i scraped the roof box on the garage in my old SUV.. With my setup on the Tiguan I am nowhere near scraping.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. Your setup should be OK for some garages and looks the sleekest at the lowest height. If you drive slow, like I do nowadays on really long road trips to maximize efficiency, then it's not a big problem for fuel economy anyway. I drive under the speed limit at around 50 mph and beat VW advertised specs for highway MPG.

Interestingly I was just searching for academic material on this specific topic just now and came upon a masters thesis where the author actually did CFD analysis on roof boxes, and simulated one where height of box was changed. They found numerically that a higher roof box was more ideal with a lower overall drag coefficient, in their study by 2% reduction of the drag coefficient by raising the height an additional 2 inch.

https://upcommons.upc.edu/bitstream...ovement of a roof box car (Ivan Gonzalez).pdf

Cd on Table 4.9 on page 28.

Interestingly it appears my anecdotal experience regarding cabin wind noise and fuel economy data for my own tig reflects that in the real world too.

EDIT: Found another Master's thesis by another author: 

https://core.ac.uk/download/pdf/78653745.pdf

This thesis is a bit more comprehensive and explored different forward and sideways positions of the box on the roof as well. Similar conclusion for air gap changes with respect to drag (p.58). In this study, they compared two extreme positions of small or large air gap, and found "5-7%" difference in drag coefficient with larger gap being more aerodynamic.


----------



## The Dubbernaut (Feb 1, 2010)

What is the weight capacity for these? What is the heaviest thing you've all got up there? 

Ive got a solid wood desk, chair, and end table thing to pick up in Minnesota coming up. Driving there from Washington for a family meet and greet. I'm pretty sure I can get granny's desk in the boot with half the seat down, but need to put some of the other stuff on top. I wouldnt think the stuff is 500lbs, but old, solid wood, quality crafted stuff from the 30's isnt light.


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

D3Audi said:


> I bought some $60 99cm-105cm low profile cross bars off eBay for my roof box. There’s no added wind noise with just the roof bars, but with the box there’s a little extra wind noise. Nothing obnoxious. I wanted low profile roof bars because of the roof box with fuel economy. The lower the box to the roof, the less it acts like a sail and less wind noise. Just got back from a round trip drive of 100 Miles and averaged 27.5mpg. Usually I’m at 30mpg without the roof box in eco mode.. I’m very happy with this setup. If you have a sunroof I doubt you can get these low profile cross bars. There’s other universal bars on eBay that are a little higher than these bars for around the same price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the pics, especially the last one.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

The Dubbernaut said:


> What is the weight capacity for these? What is the heaviest thing you've all got up there?
> 
> Ive got a solid wood desk, chair, and end table thing to pick up in Minnesota coming up. Driving there from Washington for a family meet and greet. I'm pretty sure I can get granny's desk in the boot with half the seat down, but need to put some of the other stuff on top. I wouldnt think the stuff is 500lbs, but old, solid wood, quality crafted stuff from the 30's isnt light.


Haven't seen the manual for the ones they sell for the MK2, but I'm sure it's largely the same as the MK1 which was 95kg/~200lbs.

Edit:
Actually looks like they reduced it to 70kg/~150lbs for the MQB. :sly:
https://shops.volkswagen.com/de_DE/...51-9?page=2&category=4247:904_VWZ_OZ:Category


----------



## Gtrain (Jul 1, 2009)

D3Audi said:


> I bought some $60 99cm-105cm low profile cross bars off eBay for my roof box. There’s no added wind noise with just the roof bars, but with the box there’s a little extra wind noise. Nothing obnoxious. I wanted low profile roof bars because of the roof box with fuel economy. The lower the box to the roof, the less it acts like a sail and less wind noise. Just got back from a round trip drive of 100 Miles and averaged 27.5mpg. Usually I’m at 30mpg without the roof box in eco mode.. I’m very happy with this setup. If you have a sunroof I doubt you can get these low profile cross bars. There’s other universal bars on eBay that are a little higher than these bars for around the same price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you provide the eBay link for the crossbars?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Gtrain said:


> Can you provide the eBay link for the crossbars?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk



These are the ones I have:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/251894425174 

If I were to do it again (and I probably will) I will get these:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/263341530482 

The set I currently have is really low profile so mounting anything is very difficult. I’d recommend getting something a little higher off the roof. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

The Dubbernaut said:


> What is the weight capacity for these? What is the heaviest thing you've all got up there?
> 
> Ive got a solid wood desk, chair, and end table thing to pick up in Minnesota coming up. Driving there from Washington for a family meet and greet. I'm pretty sure I can get granny's desk in the boot with half the seat down, but need to put some of the other stuff on top. I wouldnt think the stuff is 500lbs, but old, solid wood, quality crafted stuff from the 30's isnt light.



I’ve had about 80lbs on them. I would not put anything more than the rated 150lbs as it seriously affects the way the vehicle drives (you feel the weight).. have you thought about going down to your local auto customization shop and having a hitch installed to tow a small u-haul trailer? That would be my best recommendation for your situation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gtrain (Jul 1, 2009)

D3Audi said:


> These are the ones I have:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/251894425174
> 
> If I were to do it again (and I probably will) I will get these:
> ...


Thanks appreciate it


----------



## The Dubbernaut (Feb 1, 2010)

D3Audi said:


> I’ve had about 80lbs on them. I would not put anything more than the rated 150lbs as it seriously affects the way the vehicle drives (you feel the weight).. have you thought about going down to your local auto customization shop and having a hitch installed to tow a small u-haul trailer? That would be my best recommendation for your situation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I installed a Curt hitch and trailer light package on my last Tig because I thought I would use it for a camp trailer more often. I hooked up my bike rack 4 times in the 6 years I owned it. I didnt have a roof rack on that Tig and Im happy the new one comes with the base bars. Ive got a 78 GMC to haul big stuff around, a 1980 Rabbit pickup to haul little stuff around, and my dads 1Ton Denali if we need hay or to move my lathe and mill or machining materials. This would be for the road trip I mentioned, mostly. Id look into getting the little basket for the chair and whatever the girls wanted to bring back. Eventually making roof rails for the Rabbit and putting that basket on it. The Tig would more be for skis and snowboards when we get active during the winter. Plus, I really dont want to haul a trailer all the way back to Wa from Minnesota! Or pay the 1 way fees :facepalm:


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

The Dubbernaut said:


> I installed a Curt hitch and trailer light package on my last Tig because I thought I would use it for a camp trailer more often. I hooked up my bike rack 4 times in the 6 years I owned it. I didnt have a roof rack on that Tig and Im happy the new one comes with the base bars. Ive got a 78 GMC to haul big stuff around, a 1980 Rabbit pickup to haul little stuff around, and my dads 1Ton Denali if we need hay or to move my lathe and mill or machining materials. This would be for the road trip I mentioned, mostly. Id look into getting the little basket for the chair and whatever the girls wanted to bring back. Eventually making roof rails for the Rabbit and putting that basket on it. The Tig would more be for skis and snowboards when we get active during the winter. Plus, I really dont want to haul a trailer all the way back to Wa from Minnesota! Or pay the 1 way fees :facepalm:


Yeah then you should be fine with the roofbars. Just don’t overload the weight up there. Ever thought of buying a roof box? You could put all your luggage on the roof and have all the room in the tig for storage. That’s what I use my roof box for mostly. Storage when traveling. Lol. I leave my box on year round. You never know when you could use extra space lol. 

But yeah a basket would work. Just don’t overload it (especially with the aftermarket bars) the way they connect is clamp down on the bars (you can see in the ebay listing how they work) and they don’t wrap around the bar entirely. If you know what I mean.. they’re extremely sturdy and I’ve been over 100mph with my roof box with no issues lol. I would just worry once there’s some serious weight up there. Just a thought. 

And also. The bars I have are connected between the bars. They don’t sit on the bars. So all the weight is put on the clamps. Whereas the oem bars sit on the bars directly. And all the weight is pushed down onto the bars. Hmmm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

The Dubbernaut said:


> The Tig would more be for skis and snowboards when we get active during the winter. Plus, I really dont want to haul a trailer all the way back to Wa from Minnesota! Or pay the 1 way fees :facepalm:





D3Audi said:


> Yeah then you should be fine with the roofbars. Just don’t overload the weight up there. Ever thought of buying a roof box? You could put all your luggage on the roof and have all the room in the tig for storage. That’s what I use my roof box for mostly. Storage when traveling. Lol. I leave my box on year round. You never know when you could use extra space lol.
> 
> But yeah a basket would work. Just don’t overload it (especially with the aftermarket bars) the way they connect is clamp down on the bars (you can see in the ebay listing how they work) and they don’t wrap around the bar entirely. If you know what I mean.. they’re extremely sturdy and I’ve been over 100mph with my roof box with no issues lol. I would just worry once there’s some serious weight up there. Just a thought.
> 
> ...


The roof has its own capacity, which includes the weight of the bars and cargo. Many times it's lower than the capacity of the crossbars itself, so heed the owner's manual more.

Cargo box is great for skis and snowboards. The size of the box you get is dependent on the longest ski you have. Then you can keep the skis/boards out of the elements and throw your poles in there also. Just be careful with garage door opener clearance.


----------



## 2.0RS (Jun 21, 2010)

Can someone let me know what the space is between the Tiguan bars? Seems to be some conflicting information on this thread.

*"I bought some $60 99cm-105cm low profile cross bars off eBay for my roof box" * 

Which is 38.9764" - 41.3386" and reported to fit with images of them installed, but then there's also this

*"Word of advice, the Thule website lists the 47" AeroBlades as the recommended width for the Tiguan, but they are about 2 inches too short. I had to exchange them to get the 53" ones."*

So we've got 41.3386" confirmed to fit and 47" that are too short. Any help is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

Yakima timberland towers with jetstream bars, all back. The website recommends medium length, but they are in fact too long. Like hit your head on it too long. So I went with small. I can post pics if people want.


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

2.0RS said:


> Can someone let me know what the space is between the Tiguan bars? Seems to be some conflicting information on this thread.
> 
> *"I bought some $60 99cm-105cm low profile cross bars off eBay for my roof box" *
> 
> ...


It depends on the style of the cross bars. If you look at my Thule ones that I posted a picture of, their design is that they hang a bit beyond the parallel rails. For this style you need the 53" ones.

If you look at some other designs where the cross bars are completely contained within the parallel rails, then it makes sense that they would be shorter.


----------



## TDeyeguy (Mar 13, 2018)

2.0RS said:


> Can someone let me know what the space is between the Tiguan bars? Seems to be some conflicting information on this thread.
> 
> *"I bought some $60 99cm-105cm low profile cross bars off eBay for my roof box" *
> 
> ...


The space between the bars is different depending on where you measure. They are widest near the front and taper in as you move towards the back of the roof. There is probably a ~2-3" difference. I don't have exact measurements, but I bought the 99-105mm set (https://www.ebay.com/itm/263341530482?rmvSB=true) and they aren't going to work for me....here's why:

1) First off, the clamp bolts are WAY too long. If you were not paying attention you would dent/scratch the roof before the bars were anywhere near tight enough. I immediately had to go buy bolts that were less than half the size. Not a huge deal, it's a universal kit and I expected some massaging would be needed for a good fit. 

2) I went with the least low profile bars that D3Audi posted and they are still too close to the roof for the clamps on my Yakima Skybox 16 to fit under. The gap between the roof and crossbar is about 1 1/4" and there is no way I would be able to clamp them down without scratching the roof. 

3) The bars themselves are too wide for my Skybox clamps.

4) The 99-105mm is too wide to mount the rear crossbar where I want it. If you were to look at the Tig from the side the furthest I can get the rear crossbar without bending the roof rails out is almost to the center of the rear passenger window. 

5) Because of #4 above the rails just look weird on the car because they are shifted towards the front. I had to put the front crossbar as far forward as possible in order to have the minimum spread between bars required (~24") to mount my box, again because the bars are too wide the mount further back on the Tig. 


The actual product quality isn't too bad really. The mounting clamps have nice rubber to protect from scratches to the roof rails, wind noise is very minimal, the spring loaded width adjustment is a nice feature, and the price is great. They just aren't going to work in my situation for the accessories I want to mount. I have Thule square bar systems for 2 of my other cars as well as some extra load bars and stuff. 

My current plan is to pick up a Thule 450 Crossroad foot pack for $200 and use the extra load bars I have laying around. They will probably be noisier, but there will be plenty of space between the roof and load bars and they will be MUCH quicker and easier to take on and off the car. 

https://www.amazon.com/Thule-450-Cr...0006HAPRA/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## dmg924 (Oct 16, 2005)

Installed the Thule 450R and Aeroblade ARB53B setup this week. Here's a few quick pics...


----------



## TDeyeguy (Mar 13, 2018)

dmg924 said:


> Installed the Thule 450R and Aeroblade ARB53B setup this week. Here's a few quick pics...


Looks great! How do you like the 450 feet/clamping mechanism? They seem pretty easy to take on and off from the videos I've watched.


----------



## dmg924 (Oct 16, 2005)

TDeyeguy said:


> Looks great! How do you like the 450 feet/clamping mechanism? They seem pretty easy to take on and off from the videos I've watched.


Waaayyyy easier than the Inno setup I had on my previous gen Tig. The locks were a bit tricky at first though.


----------



## balesm01 (Mar 7, 2003)

D3Audi said:


> These are the ones I have:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/251894425174
> 
> If I were to do it again (and I probably will) I will get these:
> ...


Thank for all the postings. I really like these bars that you suggested

https://www.ebay.com/itm/263341530482?ViewItem=&item=263341530482

but do you know if I can operate the panoramic roof with those? 

I have a 2018 Tig SEL-P.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

balesm01 said:


> but do you know if I can operate the panoramic roof with those?
> 
> I have a 2018 Tig SEL-P.


My guess is you can't. And if you can it will be tight. 

And to be honest. I'm beginning to not like these bars the more and more that I own them. I will probably just be buying the OEM VW bars soon. It will make taking the roof box on and off much easier. With the low profile bars I have installed there is not much room below the rack itself (to get the U-Bolt for the roof box around it). I imagine the slightly raised bars would be easier. But still low and probably difficult. 



Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## balesm01 (Mar 7, 2003)

D3Audi said:


> My guess is you can't. And if you can it will be tight.
> 
> And to be honest. I'm beginning to not like these bars the more and more that I own them. I will probably just be buying the OEM VW bars soon. It will make taking the roof box on and off much easier. With the low profile bars I have installed there is not much room below the rack itself (to get the U-Bolt for the roof box around it). I imagine the slightly raised bars would be easier. But still low and probably difficult.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I was looking at the OEM but I read lots of bad reviews about wind noise.


----------



## txhayden09 (Apr 12, 2018)

*Yakima Timberline and Streamline*

After over analyzing every cross bar option out there - I went with the Yakima Timberline towers with the Streamline cross bars in black to match the black roof rails. I was really concerned about opening and closing the sunroof since the sunroof is literally flush with the OEM side rails when it is open all the way. I mounted the front bar just behind the opening of the front glass panel. I think they are rather quite and look sharp. I am hoping to get a Kayak attachment soon so I can finally go out on the water without renting a boat. I 

I will say setting them up was not too bad but it was a little challenging at first. There are a lot of videos on Youtube on how to set up the system. I ended up paying like $358 for the towers and crossbars. I also decided to buy the SKS locks for it since I live in urban center of Atlanta would not prefer they disappear on me. I ordered from Rack Warehouse. I would not recommend them because they use Fedex Home Delivery. My bars and towers were basically lost in transit and the company that sold them to me did not seem to care unfortunately. I did eventually get them but I would have rather gone through Amazon or someone else.

<a data-flickr-embed="true" href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/41656652251/in/dateposted-public/" title="IMG_20180421_130151"><img src="https://farm1.staticflickr.com/914/41656652251_1f9c7b27ac_k.jpg" width="2048" height="1926" alt="IMG_20180421_130151"></a><script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<a data-flickr-embed="true" href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/41617011432/in/dateposted-public/" title="IMG_20180421_130500"><img src="https://farm1.staticflickr.com/874/41617011432_cf6b2e1583_k.jpg" width="2048" height="1088" alt="IMG_20180421_130500"></a><script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

For comparison here is Yakima Timberline with short rails, not medium. https://imgur.com/a/rbbkCGx


----------



## rogerm1104 (Apr 25, 2018)

*roof rails*

just got a new 18 tig s and need roof rails. Originally wanted VW poem but have read many bad reviews and they only come in silver. Thinking about thule aero edge for a clean flush look. No moon roof so that's not a problem. any experience with them?


----------



## dmg924 (Oct 16, 2005)

rogerm1104 said:


> just got a new 18 tig s and need roof rails. Originally wanted VW poem but have read many bad reviews and they only come in silver. Thinking about thule aero edge for a clean flush look. No moon roof so that's not a problem. any experience with them?


Scroll through the whole thread. I posted some images as well as another user showing the Aero setup in both black and silver. Minimal wind noise and easy installation. Go with the 53 inch bars for a better fitment.


----------



## B777 (Apr 25, 2018)

I just installed whispbar throughbar S67 on my SEL Tiguan. It is basically whispbar S17 (53") with rail grab feet pre installed. Whispbar is basically out of production and I got it cheap for $225 shipped online. My wife's camry has similar setup to this, so we'll be able to use the accessories interchangeably. I just did a test drive, and it is very quiet at any speed. I can hardly notice that they're there.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/qHxwLikt3mKqnSJ12
https://photos.app.goo.gl/z60nrkFqYhaWRX0c2
https://photos.app.goo.gl/ovr6xSnja9iHQtJ83


----------



## Orangelefty (Nov 14, 2006)

txhayden09 said:


> After over analyzing every cross bar option out there - I went with the Yakima Timberline towers with the Streamline cross bars in black to match the black roof rails. I was really concerned about opening and closing the sunroof since the sunroof is literally flush with the OEM side rails when it is open all the way. I mounted the front bar just behind the opening of the front glass panel. I think they are rather quite and look sharp. I am hoping to get a Kayak attachment soon so I can finally go out on the water without renting a boat. I
> 
> I will say setting them up was not too bad but it was a little challenging at first. There are a lot of videos on Youtube on how to set up the system. I ended up paying like $358 for the towers and crossbars. I also decided to buy the SKS locks for it since I live in urban center of Atlanta would not prefer they disappear on me. I ordered from Rack Warehouse. I would not recommend them because they use Fedex Home Delivery. My bars and towers were basically lost in transit and the company that sold them to me did not seem to care unfortunately. I did eventually get them but I would have rather gone through Amazon or someone else.
> 
> ...


Nice I like that look. What size did you get? 60 or 70 inch? How's the wind noise? 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1102adam (Apr 9, 2018)

Anyone order factory roof cross bars? I was reading the manual, it states there are blue marks on the inside of rail where they go. I do not see any mark's. I'm sure when you order they have directions for best placement .


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

1102adam said:


> Anyone order factory roof cross bars? I was reading the manual, it states there are blue marks on the inside of rail where they go. I do not see any mark's. I'm sure when you order they have directions for best placement .


I have a brand new (never out of the box) set of factory roof cross bars for sale. If you're interested PM me.


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

buzzindsm said:


> I know the chances are low but if you guys live around Iowa, I have some brand new, still in the package, carrier bars that are normally $365 and would sell them for $200 cash if I didn't have to deliver.


slim chance, but do you still have these?


----------



## rkfast (Jun 28, 2018)

NewJettaLease said:


> I finally got around to mounting my Thule setup:
> 
> 
> Thule Rapid Crossroad Foot Pack (Model # 450R)
> ...


Hows the noise with this setup? I went with exactly the same and got all sorts of nasty whistling from the Crossroad feet.


----------



## islandboy27 (Aug 14, 2018)

I went with the Malone Airflow 2 cross bars from E-Trailer. They’re the aero style bars similar to Thule, but for a fraction of the cost. They come with the rails, feet, and locks with keys. I was able to get them for $130 after I found an online coupon code. Minimal wind noise in my opinion, just be sure to install the included rubber seals on the bottom of the bars. I’m able to open the pano roof on my Tig without issue. However, I probably wouldn’t open the pano roof if there were accessories attached to the bars. I’ve linked the product below. 

 https://www.etrailer.com/Roof-Rack/Malone/MPG215.html




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swift7777 (Aug 1, 2016)

*Roof Rack*

Went with the Thule 450 Crossroad Railing Foot Pack, 50 inch bars, & 38 inch faring. Very impressed at how quiet it is compared to the OEM bars on my old sportwagen.


----------



## Miroki (May 30, 2018)

Went with Thule 450 Crossroads and 50” square bars as well. I added the Rola Rooftop basket.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDVL (Aug 17, 2018)

Question for those with the rooftop baskets. How much use do you get out of them, and what sort of things do you use them for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

I went with the Malone Airflow 2 cross bars from Etrailer for $140. I think they work well, look good and are quiet. I had some old Yakima round bars from my Highlander, but they were very noisy.


----------



## Miroki (May 30, 2018)

JDVL said:


> Question for those with the rooftop baskets. How much use do you get out of them, and what sort of things do you use them for?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This was the question I had as well. I was also considering a roof top box. Ultimately decided on a roof basket because of cost and ability to attach other items down the road - roof awning etc. I will be use two Plano cargo boxes to hold camping gear in the summer, and snowboard gear in the winter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

JDVL said:


> Question for those with the rooftop baskets. How much use do you get out of them, and what sort of things do you use them for?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use mine for road trips with the family. I have a waterproof bag that fits perfectly so I can throw a few bags and a pack n play up there if I need to use the 3rd row.


----------



## kbee007 (Sep 2, 2018)

I ordered and installed the Malone crossbars too. Do you have problem with the rack whistling from 20mph to 40mph? I installed the strips on the bottom but it is still whistling. Thanks!


----------



## jono119 (Mar 16, 2018)

Mine were 40$ on amazon. I have a basket and some bike racks but haven’t put those on. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoLo2pointO (Jul 12, 2001)

jono119 said:


> Mine were 40$ on Amazon.


Caution to anyone thinking about buying the Amazon bars that has the Pano roof... I used these for a trip recently, and they are VERY close to interfering with the pano roof when it's open. It takes some careful adjustment and placement to make sure the feet don't interfere with glass.

Overall I wouldn't recommend the Amazon bars. With a cargo box, they flexed A LOT and whistled badly on the highway. We needed bars in a pinch, so they did the job and didn't fly off the car.


----------



## jono119 (Mar 16, 2018)

SoLo2pointO said:


> Caution to anyone thinking about buying the Amazon bars that has the Pano roof... I used these for a trip recently, and they are VERY close to interfering with the pano roof when it's open. It takes some careful adjustment and placement to make sure the feet don't interfere with glass.
> 
> Overall I wouldn't recommend the Amazon bars. With a cargo box, they flexed A LOT and whistled badly on the highway. We needed bars in a pinch, so they did the job and didn't fly off the car.


Glad i don't have a pano roof, didn't want to deal with the leaks they all have. These have the same amount of noise that my Thule bars had on my previous car.


----------



## Miroki (May 30, 2018)

Bars and roof basket have been very helpful with the numerous Home Depot/Lowe’s runs. 20 2x4s of different lengths. Also hauled 25 bags of mulch, with room to spare.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

Thinking about a roof bike holder rather than mess around with getting a hitch installed, but I imagine myself fumbling around dropping the bike on the roof trying to lift it up onto the rack. Do any of you put bikes up on the roof? Do you need a step stool or something or is it not too bad to get the bike up there? 

I think I’d go with a fork mounted one for lower profile.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

TofuBoyz said:


> Thinking about a roof bike holder rather than mess around with getting a hitch installed, but I imagine myself fumbling around dropping the bike on the roof trying to lift it up onto the rack. Do any of you put bikes up on the roof? Do you need a step stool or something or is it not too bad to get the bike up there?
> 
> I think I’d go with a fork mounted one for lower profile.


It's going to eat into your MPG's, especially with the bike mounted.

With a fork mount, where are you going to put the front wheel? Inside the car? or another wheel holder for the rack?

With the height of the tiguan, plus the cross bars plus the holder, the height adds up quick, so you would probably need a step stool, unless you're over 6'5" tall. Unless you have a ultra heavy fatbike or full suspension, it's not that hard to left the bike overhead, provided that you hold the fork and the frame for control.

I have seen an older Thule fork mounted rack where they tried to reinvent the fork lock to make it smoother looking, where the lock closed and the fork of the MTB got dismounted from the rack, driving on rougher NJ pavement, and luckily not landing through the sunroof of my buddy's GTI.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

BsickPassat said:


> It's going to eat into your MPG's, especially with the brake mounted.


I have Thule Aeroblade edge bars now and they don't impact the gas mileage at all (from what I can see). When I have my ski box on it does bump the mpg down a little but not as much as you would expect. But my box is aerodynamic also. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

D3Audi said:


> I have Thule Aeroblade edge bars now and they don't impact the gas mileage at all (from what I can see). When I have my ski box on it does bump the mpg down a little but not as much as you would expect. But my box is aerodynamic also.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


A bicycle (or 2) isn't as aerodynamic as a cargo box. 

I have a Yakima Skybox 16 Carbonite, which ate up more MPG than my old Skybox 12, which was longer and narrower. But, I also blame putting on UHPAS tires instead of GTAS. The tires may be LRR, but they are LRR for that class of tire.


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

Yeah I’d expect it to hurt the mpg quite a bit with bikes up there versus a cargo box made to be somewhat aero. This is something I’d use a handful of times a year though, so that’s not a big deal.

A hitch rack would certainly be much easier to use once installed. I just think I’d have other uses for the roof rack if it was there, but I doubt I’d ever tow anything. I do have a little folding step stool I could use..

Easiest thing would be to just put the seats down and throw it in the back, but I have visions of taking my bike on camping trips


----------



## adrockwe (Oct 30, 2018)

B777 said:


> I just installed whispbar throughbar S67 on my SEL Tiguan. It is basically whispbar S17 (53") with rail grab feet pre installed. Whispbar is basically out of production and I got it cheap for $225 shipped online. My wife's camry has similar setup to this, so we'll be able to use the accessories interchangeably. I just did a test drive, and it is very quiet at any speed. I can hardly notice that they're there.
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/qHxwLikt3mKqnSJ12
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/z60nrkFqYhaWRX0c2
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/ovr6xSnja9iHQtJ83



Hey hey! I was just wondering whether you're able to use the sunroof with these installed? I love the clean look but I've been trying to determine whether or not this would clear the open sunroof!

Thanks!


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

adrockwe said:


> Hey hey! I was just wondering whether you're able to use the sunroof with these installed? I love the clean look but I've been trying to determine whether or not this would clear the open sunroof!
> 
> Thanks!


Whispar thru bars clear the sunroof even with a Yakima skybox

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

D3Audi said:


> I bought some $60 99cm-105cm low profile cross bars off eBay for my roof box. There’s no added wind noise with just the roof bars, but with the box there’s a little extra wind noise. Nothing obnoxious. I wanted low profile roof bars because of the roof box with fuel economy. The lower the box to the roof, the less it acts like a sail and less wind noise. Just got back from a round trip drive of 100 Miles and averaged 27.5mpg. Usually I’m at 30mpg without the roof box in eco mode.. I’m very happy with this setup. If you have a sunroof I doubt you can get these low profile cross bars. There’s other universal bars on eBay that are a little higher than these bars for around the same price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I'm going to update this in case anyone is searching for roof bar options and sees my previous post. Stay away from universal roof bars - specifically cheap no name brand ones from Ebay and Amazon. In October I noticed there was rust leaking out of these roof bars (not even a year old at that time) so before the problem got out of hand I went out and bought some Thule Aeroblade Edge roof bars









The thules are still very low profile and with the ridges in the roof it's still a tight fit for my roof box but it works. Really wish the roof didnt have ridges.. 

Speaking of boxes - anyone have a Thule Motion XT Alpine? My current box is starting to leak really bad which is getting my tools and such soaked with water and road salt. (I use my box as storage for my tools since I bought a tiguan and not a truck LOL). The Motion XT Alpine looks like a good fit for the size of the tiguan and is stylish at the same time. 

But yeah have caution with the cheap universal bars on Ebay. The quality is terrible, the metal is soft and bends easily, and they rust all over your roof. Spend the money on quality bars - it's worth it. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

D3Audi said:


> So I'm going to update this in case anyone is searching for roof bar options and sees my previous post. Stay away from universal roof bars - specifically cheap no name brand ones from Ebay and Amazon. In October I noticed there was rust leaking out of these roof bars (not even a year old at that time) so before the problem got out of hand I went out and bought some Thule Aeroblade Edge roof bars
> 
> The thules are still very low profile and with the ridges in the roof it's still a tight fit for my roof box but it works. Really wish the roof didnt have ridges..
> 
> ...


I was in the same boat as you, trying to decide if I was going to buy quality bars or not, for my Atlas. But after thinking it through, I would rather buy-once-cry-once, and not have to worry about them failing and causing more headache and way more money, down the road. 

I was also really debating on the Motion XT Alpine, but went with the Force XT XL. I think the added height would be better suited for cargo vs. the lower profile of the Alpine. But damn does that Alpine look nice.


----------



## rkfast (Jun 28, 2018)

knedrgr said:


> I was in the same boat as you, trying to decide if I was going to buy quality bars or not, for my Atlas. But after thinking it through, I would rather buy-once-cry-once, and not have to worry about them failing and causing more headache and way more money, down the road.
> 
> I was also really debating on the Motion XT Alpine, but went with the Force XT XL. I think the added height would be better suited for cargo vs. the lower profile of the Alpine. But damn does that Alpine look nice.


I tried several different solutions. The only way to go, IMO is Yakima Flushbar (formerly Whispbar). They sit high enough off the vehicle and are DEAD SILENT. MPG hit is negligible. Ive had these bars on three different vehicles now and they are really great. 

Link here. Please note in pics they didnt put the end caps on the bars that why you can see the insides of them. 

http://fitlookup.yakima.com?fitid=18803


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

rkfast said:


> I tried several different solutions. The only way to go, IMO is Yakima Flushbar (formerly Whispbar). They sit high enough off the vehicle and are DEAD SILENT. MPG hit is negligible. Ive had these bars on three different vehicles now and they are really great.
> 
> Link here. Please note in pics they didnt put the end caps on the bars that why you can see the insides of them.
> 
> http://fitlookup.yakima.com?fitid=18803


Flushbar is fine as long as you don't have the sunroof. If you do have the sunroof, then don't open the sunroof.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

rkfast said:


> I tried several different solutions. The only way to go, IMO is Yakima Flushbar (formerly Whispbar). They sit high enough off the vehicle and are DEAD SILENT. MPG hit is negligible. Ive had these bars on three different vehicles now and they are really great.
> 
> Link here. Please note in pics they didnt put the end caps on the bars that why you can see the insides of them.
> 
> http://fitlookup.yakima.com?fitid=18803


Thanks. Found a pair of barely used Rhino Rack Vortex bars for the Atlas. Similar profile as those Yakimas.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

D3Audi said:


> But yeah have caution with the cheap universal bars on Ebay. The quality is terrible, the metal is soft and bends easily, and they rust all over your roof. Spend the money on quality bars - it's worth it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I've had these on my old Passat:
https://www.amazon.com/CargoLoc-2-P...3&keywords=universal+cross+bars+for+roof+rack

They worked. I got tired of the Yakima round bars on their Railgrab mount, especially with the end caps constantly cracking allowing water inside, so it rusts internally.

Thule square bars bends easily also, as when I had them on my MK4, they were bowed down in the middle of the rack.

aluminum alloy is a soft metal, but can be strong with appropriate cross sectional profile and wall thicknesses.


----------



## rkfast (Jun 28, 2018)

BsickPassat said:


> Flushbar is fine as long as you don't have the sunroof. If you do have the sunroof, then don't open the sunroof.


cant be...these rails sit a solid 4-5 inches above the roof. Are you sure youre not confusing the Yakima Flushbar with the ones that sit much lower? Check out my link.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

rkfast said:


> cant be...these rails sit a solid 4-5 inches above the roof. Are you sure youre not confusing the Yakima Flushbar with the ones that sit much lower? Check out my link.


Yes, I was thinking Railbar.

I had the Whispbars. I hated the locking the caps, felt like I'm going to bend the keys.


----------



## mc7719 (Mar 20, 2019)

Anyone know, or think that the MK1 (2016) Tig cross bars would fit on the newer 2018s?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

mc7719 said:


> Anyone know, or think that the MK1 (2016) Tig cross bars would fit on the newer 2018s?


The VW ones? No. The newer ones don't have holes in the side rails for the cross bars to mount to


----------



## mc7719 (Mar 20, 2019)

BsickPassat said:


> The VW ones? No. The newer ones don't have holes in the side rails for the cross bars to mount to


Dang it. Worth a try.
Some inexpensive ones were on craigslist.


----------



## TDeyeguy (Mar 13, 2018)

I was in a pinch and needed some crossbars before I had decided between Thule or Yakima. I borrowed these from my parents because they weren't using them and actually they aren't too bad. They bought them from Dicks Sporting Goods iirc. Not sure of the price, but it would have definitely been cheaper than the name brands. 

The only downside for me is that my roof box and kayak rack are the only accessories I have that fit the rails. Everything else I have is made for the square or round bars. 

Wind noise doesn't seem any different from any of the name brand stuff I've used. At minimum they are a nice budget option.

I've used them for about 3500 miles and no issues so far. 









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tmohrhaus (Apr 10, 2019)

*Sunroof clearance*



BsickPassat said:


> I've had these on my old Passat:
> https://www.amazon.com/CargoLoc-2-P...3&keywords=universal+cross+bars+for+roof+rack
> 
> They worked. I got tired of the Yakima round bars on their Railgrab mount, especially with the end caps constantly cracking allowing water inside, so it rusts internally.
> ...



Would these work with the sunroof or is there not enough clearance?


----------



## Voodoo (Apr 12, 2002)

TofuBoyz said:


> Thinking about a roof bike holder rather than mess around with getting a hitch installed, but I imagine myself fumbling around dropping the bike on the roof trying to lift it up onto the rack. Do any of you put bikes up on the roof? Do you need a step stool or something or is it not too bad to get the bike up there?
> 
> I think I’d go with a fork mounted one for lower profile.



Getting bikes up on top isn't as bad as you would think. We have a '19 SEL R-Line with the factory bars and factory upright bike racks (VW PN 000071128F); I am 5'11" and can put a fairly heavy mountain bike up there from the ground without too much effort. I used to use fork-mounts exclusively, but it's really nice not having to figure out where to put the front wheels like someone else mentioned. That particular rack is actually just a VW branded Thule ProRide- great unit, but the re-branding means that neither company's customer support will be willing to do much for you.
​
Couple quick notes on the factory cross bars:
-The sunroof opens under the bars with zero concerns. 
-Yes, the front bar is longer than the rear by a few inches; I can go out and measure if anyone is really curious. The factory manual suggests putting them roughly 29 inches apart front-to-back, with the front bar mounted an inch behind the forward roof rail base. 
-As some other folks mentioned, they are noisy as heck without the rubber strips installed in the t-rails, but those make a massive difference. The rail gap "sings" in the wind, and the strip stops that almost entirely. Since I plan on using those bike racks exclusively, I cut up the strips to cover every inch of empty rail when the racks are installed.
-The t-rail is a funky size; 24mm wide versus what appears to be an industry standard of 20mm. It's kinda funny/annoying; Thule calls out those ProRide racks VW is selling as specifically incompatible with a 24x30mm rail system like the factory bars, yet VW is selling them as an OEM match. They actually mate up just fine, but including 24x30mm t-bolts would have been the safest option.


----------



## tmohrhaus (Apr 10, 2019)

*Amazon Roof Rails*



tmohrhaus said:


> Would these work with the sunroof or is there not enough clearance?


I picked these up locally and they do have enough clearance for the sunroof. Seem solid enough for the few times a year I will use them. Wouldn't leave them on all the time, but should be fine for my purposes.


----------



## B4VR6Passat (Jul 5, 2013)

If anyone finds a good deal on the factory bars, it could be a good option even though the sound may drive some people crazy. I didn’t too much noise, but I am also use to having a basket or roof accessories as well. I did hear the whistling that some people mention when I had no music playing or the a/c going. 

I ended up fitting a universal fairing from Inno and it seemed to quiet down a great amount and I don’t hear the whistling anymore. Just not the two outer feet may not touch the roof due to the bumps/ridges on our roofs! 

Here are some pics!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjwinters (May 2, 2019)

*i live in MO*



buzzindsm said:


> I know the chances are low but if you guys live around Iowa, I have some brand new, still in the package, carrier bars that are normally $365 and would sell them for $200 cash if I didn't have to deliver.


I would be interested in a road trip...


----------



## buzzindsm (Sep 2, 2017)

jjwinters said:


> I would be interested in a road trip...


Let me know when you'd be around and maybe we can work something out.


----------



## rkfast (Jun 28, 2018)

Yakima Flushbar is what I used and they are great. Low profile, plenty of room to open a sunroof (I think) and they are QUIET. 

http://fitlookup.yakima.com/?fitid=18803


----------



## CaliKlines (May 1, 2019)

*Need your expertise...*



Voodoo said:


> Couple quick notes on the factory cross bars:
> -The sunroof opens under the bars with zero concerns.
> -Yes, the front bar is longer than the rear by a few inches; I can go out and measure if anyone is really curious. The factory manual suggests putting them roughly 29 inches apart front-to-back, with the front bar mounted an inch behind the forward roof rail base.
> -As some other folks mentioned, they are noisy as heck without the rubber strips installed in the t-rails, but those make a massive difference. The rail gap "sings" in the wind, and the strip stops that almost entirely. Since I plan on using those bike racks exclusively, I cut up the strips to cover every inch of empty rail when the racks are installed.
> -The t-rail is a funky size; 24mm wide versus what appears to be an industry standard of 20mm. It's kinda funny/annoying; Thule calls out those ProRide racks VW is selling as specifically incompatible with a 24x30mm rail system like the factory bars, yet VW is selling them as an OEM match. They actually mate up just fine, but including 24x30mm t-bolts would have been the safest option.


Voodoo, I just installed the OEM bars on my 2019 Tig and I definitely noticed the rails singing in the wind. I tried to installed the rubber piece down the middle, but it did not seem very secure. I consulted the directions and followed their drawing, but it just seemed as if the rubber piece is just laying in the middle channel, without anything to hold it in place. I tried to tuck them under the endcaps, but I couldn't get them to lock. Any assistance you can provide?


----------



## Darkaether (Nov 5, 2017)

NewJettaLease said:


> I finally got around to mounting my Thule setup:
> 
> 
> Thule Rapid Crossroad Foot Pack (Model # 450R)
> ...


This does not hold true for the Thule Wingbar Evo bars. Using your experience as a reference, I bought the 53" bars vice the recommended 47" and found that the rear bar had to be pushed way forward for the rear mounts to fit flush against the roof rails. The mounts simply could not slide in far enough on the rear bar to be fully clamped on the outside of the rails if the bar was mounted within the last foot of the rearward range of the rails. It's possible that the AeroBlads have slightly different range, but more likely the 53" work for you because you have your rear bar pushed significantly forward to mount your roof box, however I need it further back for my canoe and that simply doesn't work with the 53" bars. I returned them and bought the 47" bars and they are perfect. I can slide the front bar all the way forward and the rear bar all the way back and it fits perfect.

As pictured, Thule Wingbar Evo 118 (47”) w/ Thule Evo Raised Rail Mounts:


----------



## rootdir (Dec 10, 2018)

Darkaether said:


> This does not hold true for the Thule Wingbar Evo bars. Using your experience as a reference, I bought the 53" bars vice the recommended 47" and found that the rear bar had to be pushed way forward for the rear mounts to fit flush against the roof rails. The mounts simply could not slide in far enough on the rear bar to be fully clamped on the outside of the rails if the bar was mounted within the last foot of the rearward range of the rails. It's possible that the AeroBlads have slightly different range, but more likely the 53" work for you because you have your rear bar pushed significantly forward to mount your roof box, however I need it further back for my canoe and that simply doesn't work with the 53" bars. I returned them and bought the 47" bars and they are perfect. I can slide the front bar all the way forward and the rear bar all the way back and it fits perfect.
> 
> As pictured, Thule Wingbar Evo 118 (47”) w/ Thule Evo Raised Rail Mounts:


Thanks for confirming this, I had purchased the 53" Wingbar Evo and the Evo Raised Rail foot pack and had issues with the rears as well. I think the difference is the Crossroads footpack and the method they use to attach to the rails. Will be returning to REI today to exchange for the 47".


----------



## VWsuperhero (Jun 17, 2001)

Darn! When did they come out with these new Thule EVO mounts? Just bought some 450R's for the Aero bars this winter and the one thing I hate about them is the way the mounts poke out from the side... these Evo ones look super smooth. Are the "wingbars" different than the "Aerobars" too, or just re-branded?

Looks like I could be paying Kijiji a visit very soon.


----------



## rootdir (Dec 10, 2018)

VWsuperhero said:


> Darn! When did they come out with these new Thule EVO mounts? Just bought some 450R's for the Aero bars this winter and the one thing I hate about them is the way the mounts poke out from the side... these Evo ones look super smooth. Are the "wingbars" different than the "Aerobars" too, or just re-branded?
> 
> Looks like I could be paying Kijiji a visit very soon.


If you have any accessories that slot directly into the top channel of a Thule loading bar the Wingbar Evo has a two piece rubber strip that allows these to slide in without having to cut the strip in two if you use the older Aerobars. The design looks a little bit taller as well. When researching I saw some complaints about increased wind-noise but I don't think it will be a factor. I had only the front rail on with the Wingbar 53 for a week or two, due to the rear not fitting, and didn't hear it at all. The The mounts are really well designed and look a little more custom than the 450R's.


----------



## Guile014 (Nov 3, 2017)

kbee007 said:


> I ordered and installed the Malone crossbars too. Do you have problem with the rack whistling from 20mph to 40mph? I installed the strips on the bottom but it is still whistling. Thanks!


I have the exact same issue with the Malone bars, very annoying whistle at moderate speeds. Were you able to fix it?

I noticed that the Malone towers don't sit fully on the Tiguan's rails due to the shape of the rails, I'm thinking those flappy pieces of plastic on each side of the towers are what's causing the whistle, they're not making full contact with the Tiguan's rails.


----------



## .noah (May 15, 2019)

rkfast said:


> I tried several different solutions. The only way to go, IMO is Yakima Flushbar (formerly Whispbar). They sit high enough off the vehicle and are DEAD SILENT. MPG hit is negligible. Ive had these bars on three different vehicles now and they are really great.
> 
> Link here. Please note in pics they didnt put the end caps on the bars that why you can see the insides of them.
> 
> http://fitlookup.yakima.com?fitid=18803


I can confirm these bars fit - just installed so can't confirm noise levels, but they look great AND work with the sunroof.


----------



## Myth44 (Jun 8, 2019)

I got the malone 50" cross bars but I didn't really like how much they stuck out past the stock rails so I broke out the hack saw and miter box and chopped 4" off the rear cross bar and 1.25" off the front bar so they were as close to the bases as they could possibly be.


----------



## FanZ (Jan 11, 2019)

Installed Malone bar to put my fishing poles on top. Like what others said, it whistles really loud at 20-40mph. Otherwise, nothing to complain. MPG drop is about 1-2, better than expected.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Habanero_Orange (Aug 7, 2019)

*what size?*



D3Audi said:


> So I'm going to update this in case anyone is searching for roof bar options and sees my previous post. Stay away from universal roof bars - specifically cheap no name brand ones from Ebay and Amazon. In October I noticed there was rust leaking out of these roof bars (not even a year old at that time) so before the problem got out of hand I went out and bought some Thule Aeroblade Edge roof bars


What size Edge bars did you buy? looking to get them.


----------



## CPFletch (Aug 28, 2019)

*Thule Roof Rack: Bars, Feet, & Bike Rack*

I put my existing (came over from my last car) Thule rack and bike rack on the new Tiguan this past weekend. It fits onto the roof rails perfectly, looks good, and feels very solid. Bonus was that I didn't have to go out and buy a new rack. Here is the setup I have, everything is Thule:

Thule 53” Aeroblade bars; Thule 450R Feet; Thule Circuit #526 bike carriers (2)

The feet are black and the bars are silver and well with the Pyrite Silver. The 450R feet came over from a Volvo Wagon we had with raised rails, so Thule's claim that the 450R will work with just about any raised rail rack seems to be true. Installation is very solid with no rattles, etc. I saw the discussion on the length of the bars, I used what I had which was 53" but I don't see a problem with excessive overhang - and the extra length may allow me to mount 1 bike carrier and our Thule box. Have not attempted installation of the box yet, waiting for ski season to do that, but preliminary measurements seem to show it will work (our Thule box is pretty big). Pictures are not the best (and I am new at posting pics here), if anyone needs a better look I'm happy to take a couple more and DM them to you.


Fletch

PS: Having trouble posting pictures, I tried it with OneDrive but looks like I will have to try something different


----------



## Habanero_Orange (Aug 7, 2019)

*2019 SE4Motion*

Installed my new Thule Crossbars for a road trip from DC to Michigan. Got the 47" bars according to this forum and they work well though the front one is tight. I can open the sunroof even with the topper on (less than a cm of space), though not sure why i would with the topper above but it opens fine with the bars on. Even with driving over the PA mountains, I averaged 28.4 MPG with the topper on (very happy with that). Highway noise is not as pleasant as without the topper, so I didn't get to enjoy the Tig's quiet, but it still wasn't that bad. The bars go on and off very easily and when I got back, I took them off and stored them in the topper and got the Tiguan washed. Link to imgur since pics aren't loading: https://imgur.com/a/XbSBxve?


----------



## Tortuga353 (Aug 12, 2019)

I installed the motor fans club black cross bars off eBay this week. They seem to be good quality and aluminum construction. They are high enough off the rails that the sunroof works without issue with the roof basket on. I probably won’t be riding around with it open but comforting in case someone tries. The wind noise is negligible and I’m pretty happy for $78. Maybe they don’t last but I can’t imagine they should cause much issue. 

I am using the knock-off Tyger roof rack and happy with both!

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/264330989497

Tyger Heavy Duty Roof Mounted Cargo Basket Rack | L47 x W37 x H6 | Roof Top Luggage Carrier | with Wind Fairing https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01FNDCSTO/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_ezzEDbS7V3QAD

Photos
https://www.instagram.com/p/B2SO8abn0IR/?igshid=y5qo3b8lj9i8


----------



## bubagump17 (May 18, 2008)

Just popped on my new bars and it looks great! Hopefully my first “mod” of many. 

I went with the Thule Evo and Square 50” cross bars. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## locoandroid69 (Dec 21, 2019)

rootdir said:


> Thanks for confirming this, I had purchased the 53" Wingbar Evo and the Evo Raised Rail foot pack and had issues with the rears as well. I think the difference is the Crossroads footpack and the method they use to attach to the rails. Will be returning to REI today to exchange for the 47".


Did you exchange them for the 47", any feedback or pics?
Thnxs


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Yakima jetstreams here with the timberline towers.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## locoandroid69 (Dec 21, 2019)

zimmie2652 said:


> Yakima jetstreams here with the timberline towers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They do look great, any issues with the pano sunroof?


----------



## locoandroid69 (Dec 21, 2019)

zimmie2652 said:


> Yakima jetstreams here with the timberline towers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which size you did?


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

locoandroid69 said:


> Did you exchange them for the 47", any feedback or pics?
> Thnxs


I have Thule Evo Wingbar raised rail feet with 47” Evo rails. They fit the tig nicely, they work with sunroof if you have one, and they barely stick out. Here are a few pics I have on my phone.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

D3Audi said:


> I have Thule Evo Wingbar raised rail feet with 47” Evo rails. They fit the tig nicely, they work with sunroof if you have one, and they barely stick out. Here are a few pics I have on my phone.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


off topic, what snow tires are you running and mind sharing the size specs of the wheels and tires?


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

DanSan said:


> off topic, what snow tires are you running and mind sharing the size specs of the wheels and tires?


Wheels are just plastidipped OE Montana 17” wheels. I have Nokian Nordman 7 studded tires 225/60 R17... the rolling diameter is a little smaller than OE 215/65 R17 so I’m going 235/65 R17 next season if I decide to keep the car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## locoandroid69 (Dec 21, 2019)

D3Audi said:


> I have Thule Evo Wingbar raised rail feet with 47” Evo rails. They fit the tig nicely, they work with sunroof if you have one, and they barely stick out. Here are a few pics I have on my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics and the feedback.


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

D3Audi said:


> Wheels are just plastidipped OE Montana 17” wheels. I have Nokian Nordman 7 studded tires 225/60 R17... the rolling diameter is a little smaller than OE 215/65 R17 so I’m going 235/65 R17 next season if I decide to keep the car.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks for the info. saw your problems with the dealerships - hopefully they either pull the stick out of their ass or you find a better one and end up keeping the car!


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

locoandroid69 said:


> Which size you did?


It’s been too cold and snowy to open the roof since I put them on but I believe there should be enough clearance. I will double check size and get back to you but I think they are the small sized bars. They were on my GTI previously. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## locoandroid69 (Dec 21, 2019)

zimmie2652 said:


> It’s been too cold and snowy to open the roof since I put them on but I believe there should be enough clearance. I will double check size and get back to you but I think they are the small sized bars. They were on my GTI previously.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you need to move down south, forget about all the snow chaos, etc


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

D3Audi said:


> I have Thule Evo Wingbar raised rail feet with 47” Evo rails. They fit the tig nicely, they work with sunroof if you have one, and they barely stick out. Here are a few pics I have on my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went with the exact same setup, only difference is I opted for black bars to match the car.


----------



## vento14 (Mar 9, 2005)

B4VR6Passat said:


> If anyone finds a good deal on the factory bars, it could be a good option even though the sound may drive some people crazy. I didn’t too much noise, but I am also use to having a basket or roof accessories as well. I did hear the whistling that some people mention when I had no music playing or the a/c going.
> 
> I ended up fitting a universal fairing from Inno and it seemed to quiet down a great amount and I don’t hear the whistling anymore. Just not the two outer feet may not touch the roof due to the bumps/ridges on our roofs!
> 
> ...


I was thinking about grabbing that same fairing from Amazon. What size did you end up getting? 40' or 48'?

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## __raj (Apr 28, 2018)

I am using Thule footpack with load bar from my 2004 WRX wagon bought new which are also generic to fix my 2007 MDX and fit 2018 Tiguan . They fit perfectly on all because simply a very secure locked strap.

The updated version of them:
https://www.amazon.com/Thule-Rapid-Crossroad-Foot-Pack/dp/B006664WNI


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

locoandroid69 said:


> zimmie2652 said:
> 
> 
> > It’s been too cold and snowy to open the roof since I put them on but I believe there should be enough clearance. I will double check size and get back to you but I think they are the small sized bars. They were on my GTI previously.
> ...


Report back: No issue with opening the sunroof at all and they are the small sized ones. Small sized 50”. Sorry it took so long been slammed at work, under the weather and a constantly sick baby since she started daycare recently.


----------



## locoandroid69 (Dec 21, 2019)

Anyone with kayaks in this thread that can recommend which attachment is using to carry it?
Thnxs


----------



## Askjerves (Feb 23, 2020)

D3Audi said:


> locoandroid69 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you exchange them for the 47", any feedback or pics?
> ...


Curious if you had to put the Evo raised rail foot on in place up on the rail. Have the same exact setup. Tried on my 2020 Tig to put both Evos onto the wing bar Before mounting (per the instructions) But it’s not long enough to get the Evos into place on the raised rail. Looks like there should be enough distance to pop one off and slide it back onto the wing bar in place on the rail and get it to grab. Just curious if you had to do this. I don’t want to go bigger than the 117 ideally because I like it not to stick out much On the sides.


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

Askjerves said:


> Curious if you had to put the Evo raised rail foot on in place up on the rail. Have the same exact setup. Tried on my 2020 Tig to put both Evos onto the wing bar Before mounting (per the instructions) But it’s not long enough to get the Evos into place on the raised rail. Looks like there should be enough distance to pop one off and slide it back onto the wing bar in place on the rail and get it to grab. Just curious if you had to do this. I don’t want to go bigger than the 117 ideally because I like it not to stick out much On the sides.


I have the Evo Raised Rail on mine, you can't put both ends on before mounting if you want the front that far forward. You'll have to do one side then the other and then tighten them down and it's a tight fit all the way forward. I take mine off when I'm not using them and found the easiest way to mount them is to put them on loosely further back and slide them forward into position and tighten them down. It only takes a few minutes to take them on and off this way. I'll post up pics in a few.


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

EVO Raised Rails with 47" WingBar 118




























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

gti_addict said:


> EVO Raised Rails with 47" WingBar 118
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have any noise? I have the exact same Thule Evo 47” and they have a high pitch whistle past 50mph. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

D3Audi said:


> Do you have any noise? I have the exact same Thule Evo 47” and they have a high pitch whistle past 50mph.
> 
> There's a very slight noise above that speed, but with my snowboard racks the noise is loud lol. They go on and off so easy I just keep them off until I'm going to use them.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

gti_addict said:


> D3Audi said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have any noise? I have the exact same Thule Evo 47” and they have a high pitch whistle past 50mph.
> ...


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

D3Audi said:


> gti_addict said:
> 
> 
> > Argh. I might email Thule and see what they have to say. It’s extremely annoying. On the interstate I can hear the whistle over my music.
> ...


----------



## kidshorty (Jun 21, 2002)

I'm going to pick up an OEM set for my 2020 Tiguan. Is $230 shipped a fair price for a new pair?


----------



## robbery85 (Dec 10, 2016)

I got the Malone Airflow 2 universal bars because I had to try something cheaper before shelling out $400+ on Thule. I was pleasantly surprised by the quality and lack of wind noise. 

https://www.instagram.com/p/CAltMCKHxQo/?igshid=enh9l8vgflk5

Tip: you must install the rubber on the sides AND in the middle of the bars or else you’ll get a lot of noise.


----------



## islandboy27 (Aug 14, 2018)

NewJettaLease said:


> I finally got around to mounting my Thule setup:
> 
> 
> Thule Rapid Crossroad Foot Pack (Model # 450R)
> ...


Scored a set of the Thule Rapid Crossroad foot pack with 53 inch Aeroblade bars w/ locks on Craigslist for $200 for everything. I was curious about opening up the sunroof with my Evolution Cargo box. I did it, but was nervous I was going to break something, but it cleared just fine!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

I see Thule is offering WingBar Evo 47" and 50". Thule fit guide says 50" is for our cars (along with the EVO Raised Rail). I see a few members here using 47".

Anyone comment on which works better?


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

jonese said:


> I see Thule is offering WingBar Evo 47" and 50". Thule fit guide says 50" is for our cars (along with the EVO Raised Rail). I see a few members here using 47".
> 
> Anyone comment on which works better?


I just received the 50" today. will install/test on my Tiguan over the weekend. I did not want to go with 47" or eTrailer recommendation of the 55". will use this set up for the 4th mountain bike.


----------



## AtoGTI (Oct 31, 2010)

I needed a set of bars to use our Thule box and on a whim picked up a set from Harbor Freight for about $55 with the 20% coupon. They actually work quite well and everything we've mounted to them still clears the sunroof. While they are a little noisy, for the price they are hard to beat, especially since I only put them on when I need them.


----------



## delaware guy (Sep 4, 2015)

I installed Yakima Flushbars this week. Look great, feel super sold and are totally quiet.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Y'all are gross. Thule at aero blades and Thule vector alpine box. Your bulbous setups look nasty 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## theif1914 (Feb 15, 2013)

I have a 20 Tiguan se and I took the cross bars off my wife’s 12 liberty and it fits perfectly fine. Only downside the liberty don’t have them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crawl (Sep 24, 2006)

Needed rails urgently, so I got MotorFansClub on amazon (overnight shipping) for my Thule Motion XT XL in Titan Glossy color

Clears sunroof with clamps 


































After reading this thread, I'll probably get something lower. I'm not going to open sun roof with the box and it is too high right now. Cannot even get out of the garage. Even one inch will do a lot of difference. Loading and unloading kind of sucks too.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

crawl said:


> Needed rails urgently, so I got MotorFansClub on amazon (overnight shipping) for my Thule Motion XT XL in Titan Glossy color
> 
> Clears sunroof with clamps
> 
> ...


Nice setup. You should go with some Thule Aeroblade Edge crossbars. They’re about the lowest you can go.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

If anyone is curious. I did some MPG testing with my Thule Motion XT Alpine and Thule Aeroblade Edge roof bars. Its around a 100 mile drive I do a lot when I go to visit family (around 50miles there, 50 back). Around 45-55mph speed zones

Without the roof box I got 32.3mpg average:









With the roof box I got 29.9mpg average:









All in all I think it’s not bad. If I were to upgrade to an atlas for more cargo space. I’d struggle to even get 25mpg highway, let alone 29.9mpg highway so getting all the extra space of the roof box while still getting good fuel economy is perfect. 

Of course I’m sure the difference would be more apparent if I were doing 80mph on the interstate where there’s more wind resistance. 

It looks pretty good too. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MiamiBourne (Jun 12, 2003)

If you need OEM bars and a cargo roof box there are some great deals now for Cyber Monday:



https://parts.vwofwestislip.com/go/cyber-monday-2020.html?partner=3P_CM20Email



$680 when the is normally $1064





2019 Volkswagen Tiguan Base Carrier Bars and Cargo Box Attachment - NPN074060 | Volkswagen, West Islip NY


Increase your vehicle's cargo capacity with this roof box carrier attachment and base carrier bar package. With 12 cubic feet of storage space, the roof box design and styling feature DUROKAM thermoplastic and aerodynamic properties that help reduce wind drag and noise. Innovative DuoLift...



parts.vwofwestislip.com


----------



## ottothecow (Apr 12, 2019)

Just FYI: Whispbar throughbars are still available--you just have to order them from outside the US.

Roof Rack Store in Australia carries them all. I bought from them via eBay for my GTI. Didn't see the tiguan bars listed, but I was able to buy through their website and do international shipping.








Came to 548AUD with international shipping which is less than $400 at current exchange rates. That's cheaper than Thule or Yakima would cost in the US.

Here's the black ones (they also have silver): https://www.roofrackstore.com.au/ya...th-roof-rails-mk-ii-2016-onward-p-590357.html
They include locks and will key them alike to existing hardware (at least that's what they say--my order is still shipping)

They have Yakima branded flushbars for the same price as well, but looks like they have a silver flushbar with whispbar branding that should come to about $375 USD: https://www.roofrackstore.com.au/wh...th-roof-rails-mk-ii-2016-onward-p-574973.html

Buying the same kit from Yakima in the USA without a discount/sale is something crazy like $600. Love my whispbars on the GTI and all of my hardware is t-slot mounted, so this was a no-brainer.


----------



## ottothecow (Apr 12, 2019)

Really can't recommend roofrackstore enough. Racks were delivered 5 days after ordering despite coming from the other side of the world and being priced lower than the thule equivalents. Also included all 4 lock cylinders keyed alike to my existing racks/hardware which saves another $50 or so.

Even though Yakima doesn't market this version of the old whispbar design in the US, they came Yakima branded.
























Only put them on as a test fit, but mounting to the rails is much easier than mounting my door-clamp whispbars to my GTI.
The "throughbar" design is obviously not as sleek as the flush bars, but on the Tiguan I figured it was better to have longer bars available. Once I find ideal front/back mount points, I'll probably make some hidden sharpie marks or something so I can quickly throw them on without any measurement


----------



## gkanapathy (May 4, 2021)

I bought the VW factory base carrier bars because I found them pretty cheap from a dealer online 2021 volkswagen Tiguan Base Carrier Bars - 5NL071151 | Ontario Volkswagen, Ontario CA _and_ VW is offering a 15% rebate on them.

Installation was super easy, they just go right on and tighten with the included torque wrench. Measure out the rubber strips, trim them, and press them into place. that's it.

I was concerned a little about noise, partly because of a couple of reviews, partly because they have a thicker trapezoidal cross-section instead of an airfoil shape. 

However it turns out they're fine. I have the pano roof, and there's no additional noise below about 60 or 65 mph. Above 70 or 75, there's is sometimes a steady whoosh, but it's not loud or unpleasant. I can hear it when driving on brand-new smooth asphalt, but not over the tire noise on rougher pavement. I haven't driven above 80 with the bars on yet. Again, I did install the rubber strips. Anyway, I can recommend them.


----------

